# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How To Fall Asleep In 10 Minutes Or Less

## iadr

I&#39;m adding this technique under the Attaining Lucidity section as an indirect method of attaining lucidity, because the easier a person is able to get to sleep, and the more dreams they are able to have, the more chances they will have to become lucid.

I discovered the below technique by accident about 3 weeks ago, while working on strengthening my eye muscles, and have been using it ever since to fall asleep, not just once a night, but several times a night as I am constantly awakened by my dreams, after which I get up and record them. And it works. The technique should either put you to sleep, or else put you in such a relaxed state that you can experience a WILD from it.

Here&#39;s the technique, something so simple I&#39;m surprised it took so long for me to discover it.

1) Lay down in bed with your eyes closed and thiink about how comfortable your bed feels, allowing your 
    entire body to sink into the bed.  After a minute or two open your eyes and begin the following exercises.
2) Look up, then look down.  That is one repetition.  Do 29 more for a total of 30.
3) Look to the right, then to the left.  That is one repetition.  Do 29 more for a total of 30.
4) Rotate your eyes in a complete circle to the right.  Do a total of 30 of these.
5) Rotate your eyes in a complete circle to the left.  Do a total of 30 of these.

6) As an alternative to exercises 4 and 5 you can try doing figure 8&#39;s with your eyes as this combines exercise 4 and 5 into a single exercise.  One thing I&#39;ve found that works well with this exercise when the eyes are closed is concentrating on different chakras while doing the movements, concentrating on the top of the head or crown chakra or behind the eyes or brow chakra at the top, concentrating on the throat area or throat chakra while in the middle of the figure 8, and then concentrating on the heart region or heart chakra at the bottom of the exercise.

(The movements seem to work best if done slowly and deliberately in a stretching type of movement, moving the eyes as far up and down, right and left, etc, as possible).

By this time you should have either fallen asleep, or else be in a very relaxed state in which your mind is very still and you are able to drift off to sleep.

At this point you can either do nothing, and drift off to sleep, or continue the eye exercises, doing them with your eyes closed.  If you are doing the eye exercises with your eyes closed, it can be helpful to visualize the number you are on when counting, and visualizing the word DEEPER at the other end of the count movement.

If at any time you should begin to see images, shift your concentration to the images to strenthen the images and draw yourself into the scenery.

I would be interested in knowing what kind of experiences other people have with this technique, and any suggestions they might have on using it to become lucid.

If the technique does not work for you, don&#39;t fret.  You will at least have strenthened your eyes by doing it.    ::wink::

----------


## ViSions

I&#39;ll give this a try sometime.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## ~Erin~

I&#39;ll do the same . I find it impossible to fall asleep fast. It takes me at least and hour . Though, what first came to mind to fall asleep 10 min or less would be the old fashion hit to the back of the head.

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

Yeah, i&#39;ll have to try this sometime.

----------


## M-Cat

I&#39;ve tried this once and it did not work for me... but if it works for you, keep doing it by all means&#33;

----------


## Lord Toaster

I&#39;ll try it tonight

----------


## Fergie1

Will also try this tonight.

----------


## dreamerer

Me too, and I&#39;ll report back.

----------


## ViSions

Tried this while listening to my iPod for a WILD. Didn&#39;t succeed in the WILD, but I did succeed in getting SP amazingly fast for me, which is good I guess  :smiley: .

----------


## Umbrella

> Though, what first came to mind to fall asleep 10 min or less would be the old fashion hit to the back of the head.
> [/b]



Yar&#33; I just bang my head against the wall a few times and fall asleep in less than 10 seconds.  ::D: 

Honestly though, this sounds nice. It probably will be more effective for those lucky enough to fall asleep quickly already, but who knows, using it together with something like the 61 point relaxation technique may really help.

----------


## l3xicon

Drink lots of milk, it makes you sleepy.

----------


## TripleX223

im confused.......

4) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the right ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these.
5) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the left ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these. 



explain this part

im confused.......

4) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the right ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these.
5) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the left ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these. 



explain this part

----------


## FreeOne

about how fast should we do the repititions?

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

> im confused.......
> 
> 4) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the right ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these.
> 5) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the left ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these. 
> explain this part
> 
> im confused.......
> 
> 4) Make a complete circle with your eyes to the right ending back up at the top. Do a total of 30 of these.
> ...



Roll your eyes to the right thirty times, and to the left thirty times, aka, clockwise/counterclockwise.

----------


## Clark_Bennon

> Yar&#33; I just bang my head against the wall a few times and fall asleep in less than 10 seconds. 
> [/b]



lol thats so funny. thanks for brightening my day.   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Aesir

Indeed...

This sounds interesting, I guess I could try it tonight, and see what happens.

----------


## juroara

I want to ask the poster how fast you normally fell asleep without this technique   ::bigteeth::  im kinda skeptic on this working on someone who takes three to four hours if not more. . . .but I will try it. ill give you cookies if it puts me in SP

----------


## iadr

> I want to ask the poster how fast you normally fell asleep without this technique   im kinda skeptic on this working on someone who takes three to four hours if not more. . . .but I will try it. ill give you cookies if it puts me in SP
> [/b]



Hi juroara,

Thanks for your question.  It used to take me over an hour to fall asleep sometimes, and sometimes 2 or 3 hours.  And even worst, when I would wake up in the middle of the night and record my dreams, if I happened to stay up a liitle too long, I would have to go thru trying to go to sleep all over again.  I&#39;ve spend many nights mediating about 5 or 6 hours and then finally dropping off to sleep about 2 hours before I have to get up to go to work.  Wasn&#39;t much fun at all.  It wasn&#39;t caused by an over active mind because my mind is calm, but I would just get so relaxed from meditating that I just wasn&#39;t tired enough to fall asleep.  That&#39;s what I like about this technique.  Doing the eye exercises tires my mind enough that it enables me to fall asleep.  In addition it relaxes my body, as it seems to be similar to concentrating on my third eye when I do the exercises, especially if I make it through the first round and do start doing them again with my eyes close.

In answer to your question freefire, I am still experimenting with the method myself, but have just recently found that it seems to work best if I make the eye movements more slowly and deliberately, about 1 second for each movement.  And it seems to work really well when my eyes start getting groggy and hard to keep open, as being in that state puts me to sleep right away.

Keep in mind that the techniques I provided are only guidelines.  Sometimes if I am really comfortable doing the first eye exercise, I extend the repetitions to 40 or 50, which causes me to sometimes fall asleep before I even get to the second exercise.

Thanks everyone for all the feedback   ::bowdown::

----------


## dreamerer

> Me too, and I&#39;ll report back.
> [/b]



Well, I didn&#39;t get any results, except getting my eyes tired.





> I want to ask the poster how fast you normally fell asleep without this technique   im kinda skeptic on this working on someone who takes three to four hours if not more. . . .but I will try it. ill give you cookies if it puts me in SP
> [/b]



Lol, a cookie is the ulimate reward.

"What&#39;s your name?"
"Bob."
"Good, have a cookie."

Hehe

----------


## Burns

Hmm, the next time I find myself just laying in bed and unable to fall asleep, I&#39;ll definitely try this. 
Thanks for posting it, iadr - and I like your avatar  :smiley:

----------


## MikeyMurder

Is this supposed to hurt? I find my eyes get pretty sore even just doing one of these 30-rotation cycles. Could it be bad for your eyes?

----------


## Cutterkk

I often have trouble falling asleep, I&#39;ll definitely give this technique a go.

----------


## Burns

> Is this supposed to hurt? I find my eyes get pretty sore even just doing one of these 30-rotation cycles. Could it be bad for your eyes?[/b]



I would think it would be like exercising any muscle - it feels uncomfortable at first, but once the muscle is "in shape", the exercise becomes easy.

----------


## Wildman

Tried it last night, eyes got tired/heavy and I didn&#39;t fall asleep in under 10 minutes I don&#39;t think, but it still worked pretty well. After doing the rotations and movements it didn&#39;t take me too long to fall asleep compared to the usual time it takes me. I&#39;ll probably try it again tonight and see how it works, but either way it&#39;s an interesting technique.

----------


## juroara

> Hi juroara,
> 
> Thanks for your question.  It used to take me over an hour to fall asleep sometimes, and sometimes 2 or 3 hours.  And even worst, when I would wake up in the middle of the night and record my dreams, if I happened to stay up a liitle too long, I would have to go thru trying to go to sleep all over again.  I&#39;ve spend many nights mediating about 5 or 6 hours and then finally dropping off to sleep about 2 hours before I have to get up to go to work.  Wasn&#39;t much fun at all.  It wasn&#39;t caused by an over active mind because my mind is calm, but I would just get so relaxed from meditating that I just wasn&#39;t tired enough to fall asleep.  That&#39;s what I like about this technique.  Doing the eye exercises tires my mind enough that it enables me to fall asleep.  In addition it relaxes my body, as it seems to be similar to concentrating on my third eye when I do the exercises, especially if I make it through the first round and do start doing them again with my eyes close.
> 
> [/b]




great&#33; thanks for answering&#33;

 :Eek:  

though, why were you doing eye exercises to begin with? is it legit exercise for the eyes? I get paranoid with anything dealing with the eyes, so I have avoided the reverse blinking technique. my eyes have never been in the best shape  - my vision is horrible - and once in a blue moon my eyes dart from side to side very rapidly involuntarily&#33;&#33;

----------


## iadr

> why were you doing eye exercises to begin with? is it legit exercise for the eyes? I get paranoid with anything dealing with the eyes, so I have avoided the reverse blinking technique. my eyes have never been in the best shape  - my vision is horrible - and once in a blue moon my eyes dart from side to side very rapidly involuntarily&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



I remembered the eye exercises from a metaphysical course I took many years ago, so just decided to start doing them again.  I figured that I exercise the other parts of my body, so why not my eyes.  My eye muscles have now become so much stronger than they were when I started this exercise 4 weeks ago that the exercises no longer put me to sleep as fast as they used to. right in the middle of the first two exercises sometimes, so I have increased my repetitions of the exercises to 50, and have been doing them much slower and deliberately than before.  I updated the original post with an additional suggestion to shift ones attention to any images that begin to appear while doing the exercises to strengthen the images and be drawn into them as this is working well for me at the present time.  Like any exercise, it is probably best to start easy at first and not overdue it to keep from getting sore.





> I would think it would be like exercising any muscle - it feels uncomfortable at first, but once the muscle is "in shape", the exercise becomes easy.
> [/b]



I totally agree.  The exercises become much easier as the eye muscles get stronger.  In fact, they&#39;ve become so easy for me now that I have had to increase the repetitions and do them much more deliberately to achieve the same effect that they had on me in the beginning.  I like your avatar too.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## BohmaN

I&#39;ll try this tonight&#33;

Btw. Burns, is that your cat? Always wondered...  :smiley: ´

EDIT: Why is it good to strengthen your eyes? Is it good for reading or what?

----------


## pj

This seems to me like a decent self-hypnosis induction technique.

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

I think we&#39;ve stumbled on to something.   ::content::  

This is very different than what I originally thought, but logically seems to me to be even better. It&#39;s like false REM, however overexagerated = more efficient. Do you think that your technique and mine could be the same thing, just... different?   ::content::  

I&#39;ll try it this way tonight.

----------


## Burns

> Btw. Burns, is that your cat? Always wondered... [/b]



Yep, my avatar is my cat, Titus. And my sig are both of my cats, Cloud and Titus.  :smiley:

----------


## iadr

> This seems to me like a decent self-hypnosis induction technique.
> [/b]



Good observation pj.  I hadn&#39;t even thought of that, even though at one time I used to really be into hypnosis. It has all of the characteristics of a self hypnosis induction technique.  Add a metronome or some music with a steady beat in the background to provide a rhythm to move the eyes to, and a soft voice with suggestions of becoming more and more relaxed, and going deeper and deeper, and this would probably put just about anyone under.  Thanks for your comment.





> I think we&#39;ve stumbled on to something.   
> 
> This is very different than what I originally thought, but logically seems to me to be even better. It&#39;s like false REM, however overexagerated = more efficient. Do you think that your technique and mine could be the same thing, just... different?   
> 
> I&#39;ll try it this way tonight.
> [/b]



Could be like a false REM, not sure.  All I know that it has really helped me fall asleep fast for the past 3 weeks, and now is starting to produce images after about 10 minutes, when I am able to stay awake that long.  So for now I am going to try to follow the images and see where they lead.  Thanks for your comment.

----------


## Kyhaar

This sounds interesting- I&#39;ll try it.

Usually I fall asleep fairly quickly, but I might be able to induce Lucidity using this...

My eyes are naturally dry- anything I can do to moisturize them? Should i do this exercise with a wet/damp cloth?

----------


## Infraredkelp

SNOOZE FOODS
These are foods high in the sleep-inducing amino acid tryptophan:

Dairy products: cottage cheese, cheese, milk 
Soy products: soy milk, tofu, soybean nuts 
Seafood 
Meats 
Poultry 
Whole grains 
Beans 
Rice 
Hummus 
Lentils 
Hazelnuts, Peanuts 
Eggs 
Sesame seeds, sunflower seeds

----------


## BohmaN

I tried this last night but all that happened was that my eyes got extremely tired, but my body didn&#39;t. Though I didn&#39;t have any problem with keeping my eyes closed =)

----------


## Kyhaar

Here is last night&#39;s experience:

I started to do the excersises, and by the time I got to rotating my eyes right, I began to hear this buzzing/beeping sound, high pitched. Some images began to form, very vague, and then dissappeared. I continued with the exercises until finishe, and then did them with my eyes closed. To my knowledge, I was still awake. So I began to count myself to sleep. By the time I hit "30" for the second time, I was asleep (I think) and was in a bed&#39; instantly aware that it was a dream.

The lucid wasn&#39;t too exciting, but I got to fly on wings of fire

So, that was with your technique and someone elses (counting to sleep)... What would you consider it to be; a Dild?

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

I tried this last night, and I did feel very tired after I was done with the complete exercise, however not quite tired enough to fall asleep. I finished very quickly though. Can you say how long it takes for the entire exercise? (10 minutes?)

----------


## Serith

At the 1 second per repetition rate he suggested, it should last just about two minutes.

This didn&#39;t work for me the first time I tried, but when I tried it last night and actually remembered not to do the reps to fast, I managed to get to sleep in a few minutes, even though I normally take about a half hour or more to get to sleep.

----------


## iadr

> Here is last night&#39;s experience:
> 
> I started to do the excersises, and by the time I got to rotating my eyes right, I began to hear this buzzing/beeping sound, high pitched. Some images began to form, very vague, and then dissappeared. I continued with the exercises until finishe, and then did them with my eyes closed. To my knowledge, I was still awake. So I began to count myself to sleep. By the time I hit "30" for the second time, I was asleep (I think) and was in a bed&#39; instantly aware that it was a dream.
> 
> The lucid wasn&#39;t too exciting, but I got to fly on wings of fire
> 
> So, that was with your technique and someone elses (counting to sleep)... What would you consider it to be; a Dild?
> [/b]



What I would consider that to be is brilliant Kyhaar, to improvise the way you did in combining a couple of different methods to achieve the result you did.  That&#39;s exactly what I was hoping for when I posted this,  for more ideas on how to improve on it, because I am still learning new things myself as I test it each night.  As my eyes muscles have become stronger from doing the exercises, I am no longer getting tired and falling to sleep in the middle of the exercises like I had been for the previous 3 weeks.  Instead, I am entering a very relaxed state in which images are starting to flow and in which I can sometimes even remember dreams I had the previous night that I had not recorded.  I am also experimenting more while doing the exercises with my eyes closed, by feeling my consciousness shift in to the top of my head when I look up, and then feeling my consciousness shift down into my throat or heart region when I look down, concentrating on my chakras when doing this.  If I had to name this method I would probably call it the EMM (Eye Movement Method) if there is not already something by that name.  Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## iadr

> I tried this last night, and I did feel very tired after I was done with the complete exercise, however not quite tired enough to fall asleep. I finished very quickly though. Can you say how long it takes for the entire exercise? (10 minutes?)
> [/b]



It should probably take anywhere from 2 to 10 minutes depending up how fast you do the repetitions.  If you take 1 second for each movement that would be 1 second to look up, 1 second to look down, one second to look to the right, and one second to look to the left you would be done with the first couple of exercises in 2 minutes.  What works the best for me though is not what I do when doing the exercises with my eyes open, but what I do with them after closing my eyes.  Feel free to experiment with different techniques and combine other techniqes with this and let us know what works the best for you ALovelyWay2Burn.  Thanks for the feeback.

----------


## DrP3pp3r

When people say they see images when their eyes are closed, do they mean that they see as they do if their eyes are open? Or are they just imaging it "vividly"?  ::?:

----------


## kungfurabbits

I will definately give this some thought. I&#39;m trying to get myselfback into LDing. If anything else, it&#39;ll probably help me fall asleep faster in general.






> Yep, my avatar is my cat, Titus. And my sig are both of my cats, Cloud and Titus. 
> [/b]




Is it just coincidence that those are the names are 2 main characters in different Final Fantasy games Burns? lol.

----------


## person-person

Should the exercises be done in the dark, or are you allowed to see the room above your head: like the fan, or the air con vent etc

I like cats too, I have a pet tabby, name is Claude.
Ill see if I can find a pic of him and use him as avater...

----------


## iadr

> Should the exercises be done in the dark, or are you allowed to see the room above your head: like the fan, or the air con vent etc
> [/b]



You can do the exercises in an environment you want want person-person.  Some of my best out of body experiences and lucid dreams have occurred in the middle of day during naps I used to take when I used to work the afternoon shift.

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

My second night using the technique was much like the first, except last night I slowed down the repititions considerably. That made a difference, as I remember forgetting what I was doing and having to start over (because of how tired it was making me) and I&#39;m pretty sure I didn&#39;t even finish the complete exercise. I forgot to mention this in my last posts, but last night and the night before produced vibrations. Both times in under ten minutes, just like the label says. It usually takes me closer to 45 minutes to produce vibrations, less with reverse blinking.

I tried this last night but just confused my face and so I stopped because it was too much to think about, but what if one did this eye exercise and reverse blinked (blunk?) at the same time? But like I said, when I tried it my face got confused, so it didn&#39;t work for me.

----------


## kungfurabbits

Before I say how it went last night, let me say this. *I stopped doing LD things last May and have not even touched the topic again until last night.*

I went to bed and waited about 5-10 minutes before starting this technique thinking that since I haven&#39;t done anything LD related in the past 10 months, nothing would probably happen. I was wrong. Also, I did the 
whole thing with my eyes closed the entire time.

2 things happened which made me happy.

#1
When I got to the circles, I started to see some buildings that looked white so I tried to pull them closer to me. It was actually working which surprised me b/c  in the past, I had a lot of trouble doing that. A little bit after the final set of circles, everything, white or not, started becoming wavy and I could feel my eyes moving rapidly (REM I assume). The problem was my eyes were opening and I was sort of forcing them shut but having trouble doing so.  Eventually, things (meaning my heart beating faster, the REM) came to a normal state.

I don&#39;t know if I should&#39;ve checked at this point to see if I was actually dreaming, but it didn&#39;t FEEL like I was dreaming and I was still hearing the noises outside and in the hallway (I&#39;m in college so of course a lot of people are still up at 1 am) so I assumed I was still awake and just tried to go to sleep.

#2
I fell asleep within minutes of ending #1 which is a fast amount of time for me.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Other animals tend to sit with their eyes open, till they CANNOT keep them up no more...

Learn from nature&#33; 

BTW: Using any "unused" muscles, seems to help as you described in the first post in this thread.

Thanks for sharing&#33;

----------


## PenguinLord13

Wow, I will definitly try your technique. I need a way to quickly fall asleep, and if this will help me WILD easier that&#39;s great because I really want to WILD, but don&#39;t really feel like spending my precious sleepytime. And this strengthens your eyes? What more could I want&#33;  ::happyme::

----------


## Lord Toaster

I tried this, but didn&#39;t work so well. I did it too fast, I think, and my eyes got tired and droopy, so that I really wanted to close them, but I didn&#39;t fall asleep. REverse blinking puts me in a very similar state, I think it&#39;s a similar exercise. Thanks anyway, I&#39;ll keep on trying


On the cat sub-conversation: I love cats&#33; They look best when they&#39;re asleep  :smiley:  Yours are nice Burns  :wink2:

----------


## Kyhaar

> I tried this, but didn&#39;t work so well. I did it too fast, I think, and my eyes got tired and droopy, so that I really wanted to close them, but I didn&#39;t fall asleep. REverse blinking puts me in a very similar state, I think it&#39;s a similar exercise. Thanks anyway, I&#39;ll keep on trying
> On the cat sub-conversation: I love cats&#33; They look best when they&#39;re asleep  Yours are nice Burns 
> [/b]




What _is_ reverse blinking?

----------


## ALovelyWay2Burn

Reverse blinking

----------


## iadr

> what if one did this eye exercise and reverse blinked (blunk?) at the same time? 
> [/b]



Thanks for the suggestion and the link to the Reverse Blinking technique ALovelyWay2Burn.  I was wondering what the reverse blinking was myself and have been wanting to experiment with some more things.   And thanks for all of your feedback.  You all are way more advanced at this stuff than I am, so I appreciate all of your suggestions.

----------


## metcalfracing

You know... I really don&#39;t understand your inabilities to sleep. I must be the best sleeper in the world... I lay down, think about how comfy the bed is and I&#39;m out. it takes me less than a minute.

----------


## Adanac

> You know... I really don&#39;t understand your inabilities to sleep. I must be the best sleeper in the world... I lay down, think about how comfy the bed is and I&#39;m out. it takes me less than a minute.
> [/b]



Yeah I&#39;m about the same.

----------


## iadr

> You know... I really don&#39;t understand your inabilities to sleep. I must be the best sleeper in the world... I lay down, think about how comfy the bed is and I&#39;m out. it takes me less than a minute.
> [/b]



I guess it would be hard for someone who has never in their entire life had one single time that they had a difficult time falling to sleep, to understand how anyone could ever have a difficult time falling to sleep, but believe me, it happens.  I know scores of people who at times have trouble falling asleep for one reason or another.  It might be caused by a chemical imbalance, suich as not enough Melatonin, or possibly too much Serotonin in the body, while at other times it might be caused by irregular work hours which makes it impossible to maintain a regular schedule of going to bed at the same time every night.  But whatever the cause, it happens, and I would venture to guess that it happens to the vast majority of people at one time or another.  For those who have never experienced a single night of difficulty falling asleep. count yourself fortunate, and keep doing whatever you are doing, as you are very fortunate to have never had any difficulty getting to sleep.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Funny How Ive Seen This Exact Explanation At Saltcube Site... Can Some1 Say Copying?

Funny How Ive Seen This Exact Explanation At Saltcube Site... Can Some1 Say Copying?

Funny How Ive Seen This Exact Explanation At Saltcube Site... Can Some1 Say Copying?

Funny How Ive Seen This Exact Explanation At Saltcube Site... Can Some1 Say Copying?

----------


## Adanac

> I guess it would be hard for someone who has never in their entire life had one single time that they had a difficult time falling to sleep, to understand how anyone could ever have a difficult time falling to sleep, but believe me, it happens.  I know scores of people who at times have trouble falling asleep for one reason or another.  It might be caused by a chemical imbalance, suich as not enough Melatonin, or possibly too much Serotonin in the body, while at other times it might be caused by irregular work hours which makes it impossible to maintain a regular schedule of going to bed at the same time every night.  But whatever the cause, it happens, and I would venture to guess that it happens to the vast majority of people at one time or another.  For those who have never experienced a single night of difficulty falling asleep. count yourself fortunate, and keep doing whatever you are doing, as you are very fortunate to have never had any difficulty getting to sleep.
> [/b]



Just for the record here I&#39;m saying that I know there are people who have difficulties getting to sleep, but I don&#39;t.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Hmm, this is another interesting theory of getting to sleep/lding... 

I read the thread yesterday about DEILD re-entry/entering lucid dreams, tried it and almost got results as it got closer to morning. I&#39;m thinking about combining these two techniques and getting one spot on dream inducer. 
=D 

If anyone is about to go to sleep tell me the results when you wake up =P

----------


## iadr

> I lay down, think about how comfy the bed is and I&#39;m out. it takes me less than a minute.
> [/b]



That&#39;s a great technique in itself metcalfracing.  Thanks for your feedback.  I&#39;ve updated my earlier post with that technique.





> Hmm, this is another interesting theory of getting to sleep/lding... 
> 
> I read the thread yesterday about DEILD re-entry/entering lucid dreams, tried it and almost got results as it got closer to morning. I&#39;m thinking about combining these two techniques and getting one spot on dream inducer. 
> [/b]



Thanks Dark_Merlin for such an excellent idea.  That is exactly what I am doing now.  Using this technique to get to sleep, and then using the DEILD method to try to re-enter the dreams I am having.

----------


## eggbert

Hurts me eyes. Makes me feel all weird when i strain my eyes, and as a result I tend to move and halt my progress.

----------


## iadr

> Hurts me eyes. Makes me feel all weird when i strain my eyes, and as a result I tend to move and halt my progress.
> [/b]



Don&#39;t do it if it strains your eyes eggbert, or at least don&#39;t do it very many times.  You might need to start out doing only 5 counts of each exercise until your eye muscles get stronger, and then build up later.  Plus you can always do it with your eyes closed.  I appreciate your tenacity and your openness.  Hang in there and I&#39;m sure you will succeed.

----------


## PenguinLord13

> Don&#39;t do it if it strains your eyes eggbert, or at least don&#39;t do it very many times.  You might need to start out doing only 5 counts of each exercise until your eye muscles get stronger, and then build up later.  Plus you can always do it with your eyes closed.  I appreciate your tenacity and your openness.  Hang in there and I&#39;m sure you will succeed.
> [/b]



Thanks for that tip, I was having the same problem, as though I find it relaxing, my eyes get stressed from it by the time I get to the rolling, and it makes me have a harder time falling asleep because of that.

----------


## BohmaN

I&#39;ve asked this before but no answer. So I&#39;ll just repeat myself  :tongue2: 

Why is it good to strengthen your eyes? Is good for reading?

----------


## IceMan

how fast are you supposed to do each repetition, I&#39;m planning of doing this tonight

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

Well, I tried it for several nights now, with variations (eyes open/closed, immediately when going to bed / after 30 minutes, fast/slow...) and I had the same resulting than with reverse blinking... absolutely nothing   ::|:  

I have always needed 1hour to 2h to fall asleep, I guess it won&#39;t change soon.

----------


## iadr

> Why is it good to strengthen your eyes? Is good for reading?
> [/b]



I&#39;m not sure what the benefits of having stronger eyes would be BohmaN, and am unsure if it would improve a persons eyesight, as I am not a doctor.  So, I just did a search on Google on strengthening ones eyes. You can find an interesting article on the topic at this site:  http://www.soilandhealth.org/02/0201hyglib...ye/eye-ch14.htm.  Once again, I am not a doctor, and have not experimented with my own eyes since doing the exercises because I have always had good eyesight, so I don&#39;t know for a fact what the benefits of having stronger eyes might be, but I would rather have strong eyes than weak eyes.  Hope this answers your question.  I was hoping that someone more knowledgeable on health issues might answer your question is why I did not answer it earlier.

----------


## iadr

> how fast are you supposed to do each repetition, I&#39;m planning of doing this tonight
> [/b]



Hello IceMan.  Do whatever feels right to you is the best answer I can give.  For myself I am finding that the slower I do the eye movements, the more tired they make me, and the faster I fall asleep.  So I&#39;ve been going very slow, taking a full 2 or 3 seconds for each movement now.  I have also started my routine out now by just laying down in bed with my eyes closed for a couple of minutes and feeling myself sinking into the bed before even starting the eye exercises, as when I do this I am falling asleep even faster, usually before even getting through the first exercise.  Good luck to you, and if you find something that works for you, feel free to share it as I will try it myself also.





> Well, I tried it for several nights now, with variations (eyes open/closed, immediately when going to bed / after 30 minutes, fast/slow...) and I had the same resulting than with reverse blinking... absolutely nothing   
> 
> I have always needed 1hour to 2h to fall asleep, I guess it won&#39;t change soon.
> [/b]



Sorry this hasn&#39;t worked for you MindDaguerreotype because I know how frustrating it can be to not be able to fall asleep.  If you haven&#39;t checked out the first page lately you might review it again as I have added a couple of things that can be done while doing the exercises with the eyes closed, mainly visualizing the number you are on when counting the number, and then visualizing the word Deeper at the other end as this has helped me a few times when I didn&#39;t fall asleep right away.  If you happen to find something that does work for you please share it even if you need to start a new post to do it, as I am sure there are many others like you that would benefit from it.  You might also try experimenting with eating different types of foods before going to bed, as I used to just get up and have something like a cheese sandwich when I couldn&#39;t sleep, which often helped.  Let us know if you find something that works for you.  Thanks for your reply.

----------


## StJohnny

DO FIGURE EIGHTS WITH YOUR EYES.

That is an "eye-workout" for strengthening reading speed  I learned in a speed reading class. It should do the same thing that your exercises do by combining them into one big movement.

----------


## iadr

> DO FIGURE EIGHTS WITH YOUR EYES.
> 
> That is an "eye-workout" for strengthening reading speed  I learned in a speed reading class. It should do the same thing that your exercises do by combining them into one big movement.
> [/b]



Great technique StJohnny.  Thanks for sharing it.  I tried it last night and found it especially beneficial when doing it with my eyes closed as I am able to stimulate various chakras while doing it.  I&#39;ve added your technique to the first page as an alternate exercise to the last 2 since this combines both of the eye rotating exercises into one convenient exercise.

----------


## jonny-ld

hi this looks kool but it hurts ur eyes LOL kepp the good posts coming  ::evil::

----------


## IceMan

I tried it last night and I fell asleep instantly... a little too effective it seems.

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

> If you haven&#39;t checked out the first page lately you might review it again as I have added a couple of things that can be done while doing the exercises with the eyes closed, mainly visualizing the number you are on when counting the number, and then visualizing the word Deeper at the other end as this has helped me a few times when I didn&#39;t fall asleep right away. 
> [/b]



Thank you, I will consider that. But I already tried (with no success) the "visualize numbers while counting" when reading the WILD tutorial, so I think it&#39;s not a method that would work for me.

However I could maybe try the new "chakra" technique, as well as the 61-points relaxation technique for WILD, because I think that "counting" has the opposed effect on me than for other people here: it _keeps me awake_, because it keeps my mind busy &#33;
When I reached the point "399, I&#39;m dreaming... 400, I&#39;m dreaming... Oh, enough &#33;" in my first WILD attempts, I knew that something was seriously wrong  :smiley:  (Now I have "spontaneous" WILDs in the morning, the only time were I can fall asleep quickly)

Maybe if I was listening to a recording instead of doing the counting myself, that could work...

----------


## Xnyper

I tried it last night.  I was real awake at the time, but my eyes hurt (I think some skin medication got in &#39;em) so it was bed time.  The technique may have helped me get sleepier, or maybe I was more tired than I thought, &#39;cause I fell asleep in about 20 minutes, which is about average for me.  BUT, I had My first LD last night&#33;  I&#39;m gonna do some experimentation, maybe it was your technique (if so, thanks&#33 :wink2: , maybe it was luck...

----------


## ben k

> I&#39;ll do the same . I find it impossible to fall asleep fast. It takes me at least and hour . Though, what first came to mind to fall asleep 10 min or less would be the old fashion hit to the back of the head.
> [/b]



not really agood nights sleep unleess you knock yourself out  on your bed

----------


## iadr

> Thank you, I will consider that. But I already tried (with no success) the "visualize numbers while counting" when reading the WILD tutorial, so I think it&#39;s not a method that would work for me.
> [/b]



Thanks for your reply MindDaquerreotype.  I have the very same problem with the counting methods combined with telling myself I am dreaming.  They just keep me awake.  But visualizing the word DEEPER, or the words DEEPER AND DEEPER seem to work really well for me.  I&#39;ve never been quite as persistent as you have though because I have always given up after reaching 100, so I admire your persistence.  I&#39;m also finding it helpful to just stop doing everything after a while to allow my mind to drift to sleep.  And if nothing else works, I just get up and have a cheese sandwich or take a hot bath to put me to sleep.  Fortunately though I have not had to do that lately.





> I tried it last night.  I was real awake at the time, but my eyes hurt (I think some skin medication got in &#39;em) so it was bed time.  The technique may have helped me get sleepier, or maybe I was more tired than I thought, &#39;cause I fell asleep in about 20 minutes, which is about average for me.  BUT, I had My first LD last night&#33;  I&#39;m gonna do some experimentation, maybe it was your technique (if so, thanks&#33, maybe it was luck...  
> [/b]



Thanks for your reply Xnyper.  In doing the exercises I am finding that they work best when done in a very slow sweeping type of motion, and the slower the better, as moving the eyes very slowly tends to slow down the rest of my body and makes it drowsy enough to falls asleep.  CONGRATULATIONS &#33;&#33;&#33;  Glad to hear you had your first lucid dream.  I&#39;d guess it was probably luck, but who knows.  I hope you have many more.

----------


## TripleX223

this doesnt work  :Sad:  pm me the answer

----------


## person-person

I dont suppose you are meant to hear/feel a clicking whenever you rotate your eyes in a circle?

----------


## iadr

> this doesnt work  pm me the answer
> [/b]



I&#39;d be happy to try to pm you the answer just as soon as you pm me the question, although I&#39;m not an expert.  I&#39;m learning right along with everyone else as people provide feeback.  BTW, I like your avatar, but if your mind is even half as active as that avatar when you go to bed that could be the problem because to fall asleep the mind usually needs to be quiet and free of any thoughts, although even that sometimes doesn&#39;t help if a person is just not tired enough to fall asleep, which is where the eye exercises can be helpful.





> I dont suppose you are meant to hear/feel a clicking whenever you rotate your eyes in a circle?
> [/b]



No, that doesn&#39;t sound good    ::?:   if it is your eyes that are causing the clicking because my eyes move around very smoothly.    ::roll::   It might be wise to discontinue that movement until you find out what is causing it.

----------


## i_speel_good

I tried this, it didn&#39;t work.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I tried this last night doing only 10 reps for each so it doesn&#39;t tire out my eyes, and it may have helped a bit. The only problem is that though it did relax me a bit, this was after not falling asleep for an hour. I don&#39;t know about ten minutes, but it definitely calmed me slightly. I will be trying it some more though (this time not waiting an hour first), and seeing if I can increasing reps will help me get to sleep.

----------


## boondocks8462

hmm i tried this last nite and my eyes got really tired but my body wasn't so i couldn't sleep =/ 
glad it works for some of u tho!

----------


## Firestem4

Lol i guess im lucky. i usually fall asleep within 10 minutes.

----------


## Jamie7777

> I want to ask the poster how fast you normally fell asleep without this technique   im kinda skeptic on this working on someone who takes three to four hours if not more. . . .but I will try it. ill give you cookies if it puts me in SP



3-4 hours!  I don't have 3-4 hours a night to spend tossing in bed.  You're actually supposed to get up after like 15 minutes so that you don't end up getting too aggravated to sleep.  http://www.sleepphones.com/hygiene

I do have some LDs though if I'm tired but barely sleeping because I'm worrying about catching a flight the next day.  My significant other says that it's just because I'm having anxiety dreams.

----------


## Soldier

dam i did this 10 seconds ago in front of my computer and it made me dizzy ::roll::  ill try this for 4 days and see if i have any luck. sounds interesting though maybe this is the gateway to falling asleep in 10 minutes! lol

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

> Is this supposed to hurt? I find my eyes get pretty sore even just doing one of these 30-rotation cycles. Could it be bad for your eyes?



I do believe it is good for your eyes (see origional post)

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

Is this only for sleeping, or does it also increase dream recall or LDs?

----------


## Keresztanya

30 was quite painful. It felt like the kind of feeling when you haven't slept in forever. My eyes were stinging. If I do around 10 for each it helps though. Thanks for this!

----------


## rampage

I must give this a try I often have a lot of trouble getting to sleep especially since i'm a big fan of tea and coffee.

----------


## DiScReEt

interesting...

I just tried this for an afternoon nap...it did get me really tired but then my phone range ($&#37;&#[email protected]*#) so I decided to just try again tonight, lol

----------


## Valwen

> I dont suppose you are meant to hear/feel a clicking whenever you rotate your eyes in a circle?



My left eye clicked on the right circle too. I think it may be because I have an astigmatism which causes my eyes to be shaped more like sideways cylinders than spheres. My left eye clicks a lot though and I can push my tear duct and make a little bit of air come out sometimes. Do you have an astigmatism?

----------


## Immaterium

i gotta tell you iadr, that works a damn treat! i usually take ages to get to sleep and that was the fastest ive drifted off for a long time. 

cheers for that!  ::D:

----------


## Maxwell Clark

im going to try this tonight.

i can enter a dream state at any time, its falling asleep that bugs me.

----------


## dragonoverlord

ya im Gonna use this tech to go to sleep tonight. ty

----------


## lonestarx

I'll try it tonight as well.

----------


## iadr

> i gotta tell you iadr, that works a damn treat! i usually take ages to get to sleep and that was the fastest ive drifted off for a long time. 
> 
> cheers for that!



Thanks Immaterium,

I just noticed that this thread had started back up again after being dormant for a year.  

I've been using this again lately myself, and it has really been helping me to fall asleep faster, not just once, but several times a night, because I'm always waking up after my dreams.

Unsure if it helps with having vivid dreams, but it does help me to fall asleep faster, so helps in getting more sleep, which should help in having more dreams.

And I have definitely noticed that it makes my eyes stronger, which was the reason I started doing it in the first place, to strengthen my eyes.

I think the reason it helps in falling asleep is because at the same time it helps to induce a drowsy state from the eye movements, it also helps quiet the mind, because I've noticed I never have any stray thoughts while doing the exercises.







> 30 was quite painful. It felt like the kind of feeling when you haven't slept in forever. My eyes were stinging. If I do around 10 for each it helps though. Thanks for this!



Definitely start out slow if your eyes are stinging or clicking.

I've been doing this for a while, and have always had good eyesight, which is why I do so many reps.

People exercise their bodies all the time, but most people take their eyes for granted and never think about exercising their eyes, which is why I like these exercises.

Thanks for all the feedback!

----------


## dragonoverlord

Ya i tried it last night. It worked I think. I was already really tired so i dont know if it was the tecnique that got me to sleep or my initial exhaustion.

----------


## velvet

Ill try this with reverse blinking as well.

----------

